# Gentoo Installation per VNC

## raptoni

Hallo

Ich habe einen vServer gemietet mit Gentoo vorinstalliert. Außerdem habe ich per VNC Zugriff auf den Server um jedes beliebige OS zu installieren.

Ich bin ziemlich neu in der Materie. Gentoo erst einmal auf einem lokalen PC per CD installiert. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich Gentoo per VNC neuinstallieren. Welche infos brauche ich über die Hardware und welche einstellungen des bereits installierten Systems sollte ich mir anschauen/kopieren.

Wenn ich mich per VNC anmelde bin ich ja eigentlich außerhalb meines Systems stimmt das? Nicht wie SSH. Wie sieht es da mit der Sicherheit aus. Ich habe gelesen VNC Verbindungen werden nicht verschlüsselt. Außerdem würde ich gerne das Passwort, welches ich vom Provider erhalten habe ändern.

mfg

EDIT: Ich versuche die ganze Zeit den Server neuzustarten aber der UltraVNCViewer schließt sich die ganze Zeit. Ich komme nicht ins Bios hinein wenn ich nicht durch zufall gerade im richtigen Moment einlogge.

----------

## Tinitus

 *raptoni wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einen vServer gemietet mit Gentoo vorinstalliert. Außerdem habe ich per VNC Zugriff auf den Server um jedes beliebige OS zu installieren.
> 
> Ich bin ziemlich neu in der Materie. Gentoo erst einmal auf einem lokalen PC per CD installiert. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich Gentoo per VNC neuinstallieren. Welche infos brauche ich über die Hardware und welche einstellungen des bereits installierten Systems sollte ich mir anschauen/kopieren.
> ...

 

Hallo,

Wo kann man so was mieten?

Warum willst Du den Rechner neu installieren?

Wenn Du als Benutzer xy eingeloggt bist kannst Du mit passwd dein Paßwort ändern. Als root geht das für alle Benutzer.

VNC ist immer nicht so sicher...aber es gibt auch eine verschlüsselte Version....denke ich. Ich benutze immer nur noch ssh.

Um Gentoo neu zu installieren benötigst Du ein alternatives System, von dem Du Deinen Server booten kannst.

Wichtig bei Rootservern ist Servername, IP, ...alles unter etc zu finden.

G. R.

----------

## raptoni

langhofer.at

Der VNC liegt außerhalb von meinem Server also kann ich über passwd nicht das vncpasswd ändern. Sonst könte ich ja auch kein neues OS installieren, was laut Provider gehen soll. Nur ich habe keine Ahnung wie. Ich könnte auch Windows installieren. Komisch is nur, dass sich der Vnc Viewer immer abschaltet beim reboot.

Warum ich es neu installieren will. Für was miet ich mir einen Server wenn ich dann ein Gentoo das ich nicht selbst installiert habe drauf lass =). Besteht zb nur aus einer Partition mit 30 GB

mfg

----------

## AROK

Hi,

das lt. HP ist ein VMWarer Server, das VNC wird wohl auf dem Hostrechner laufen. Wirst du innerhalb des Gastes nicht ändern können.  

Dazu und zu dem Problem mit dem "BIOS" würde ich mal bei Langhofer nachfragen.

Warum willst du Gentoo überhaupt neu installieren? Kannst es doch einfacher nach deinen Vorstellungen anpassen. 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## Evildad

 *raptoni wrote:*   

>  Besteht zb nur aus einer Partition mit 30 GB
> 
> mfg

 

Das sollte doch das geringste Problem sein... kann man doch ohne weiteres ändern.

----------

## nephron

ich würds an deiner stelle auch lassen.. Falls dein Provider nicht zufällig, wie bei mir hetzner, ein tftp-image zur verfügung stellt aus dem du ein neues System heraus bauen könntest ist das ganze viel zu aufwändig...

Wenn das mit der partition die einzig sache ist, dann estelle doch einfach die parts die du noch haben willst und lagere die ordner die du auf extra partitionen haben möchtest aus.. nachdem du den datenbestand des ordners auf die neue part kopiert hast bauste dir die /etc/fstab um und startest neu...

Wenn dich die kompilier-optionen vom preinstalled system nerven schreib sie einfach um und mach ein 

emerge --sync && emerge -e system && emerge -e world

dann sollte das auch gegessen sein....

Gentoo ist ein system was du theoretisch nie wieder neu installieren musst...  :Wink:  selbst wenn dus zerschiesst kann mans von aussen reparieren...

Frag auf jedenfall mal nach einem rescue-system.. Falls was schief läuft kann der server dann in diesem tftp-image hochfahren und du kannst an dein gentoo auf der platte ran  

nochwas:   Benutze ssh... Solange du keine passwörter in die grub.conf reinhaust oder deine platten mit cryptsetup verschlüsselst brauchst du gar kein vnc... 

wie schon gesagt auch sehr unsicher

Achte aber darauf das du den ssh-daemon ins default-runlevel packst   :Wink: 

n3ph

----------

## raptoni

Also nach etlichem recherchieren versteh ich jetzt langsam warum keiner versteht, warum ich mein sys neu installieren will. 

Bin eindeutig zu sehr Windows User. Da verändert man sich vorher die CD und irgendwann installiert man am besten alles neu. =)

Nochmal zum partetionieren. Mag sein, dass das auch unnötig ist. Ich habe einfach gelesen, dass es ein Sicherheitsgewinn sein soll. Es soll ein Web/Mail Server werden. Ich weiß aufjedenfall nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Die 1 Partition belegt ja schon den gesamten Speicher. Ich müsste diese irgendwie verkleinern, was aber ziemlich risky sein soll.

mfg

----------

## artbody

Da steht :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr Server wird als VMWare Gast angelegt,

 

heißt soviel wie dein Provider stellt für den VMWare Gast in deinem Fall 30GB Festplatte ein.

Das kannst du als Kunde NICHT verändern. Die Festplatte ist nur virtuell als eine Datei mit vorgegebener Größe vorhanden

Vergrößern und verkleinern oder weitere ! Platten ! einhängen

Das geht nur aus dem Adminwerkzeug von VMware-server und darauf wird dir der Provider SICHER kein Zugriff gewähren.

Als Test empfehl ich dir einfach mal nen VMware-server auf deinem Rechner zuhause zu installieren, dann wird dir die Funktion schnell klar.

Zudem gibts dir die möglichkeit einen Gast ähnlich dem auf deinem Server zu installieren um zu üben und zu testen.

vieles kann man dann online relativ sicher 1:1 genau so machen.

----------

